# Blues deluxe reissue speaker swap?



## 95f150 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey guys, I have a blues deluxe reissue that I play with my tele and strat. I see a lot of mods for this amp but some say a speaker swap will do the trick.

So I seen some vids online on creambacks, swamp thang, and cannabis Rex speaker swaps.

Bought the amp used for $700, new speaker around $200ish. Worth while investment? Or ditch the amp for something different?

I just don’t want to sink $ into something that isn’t gonna make much of a difference. If it’s a big difference on stock speaker so different one then it be worth it. 

By the way the bids I seen were more mods than just the speakers, different circuitry and tubes etc.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

What do you want from it? My bandmate's Blues Deluxe is his right hand. He's built his sound and career on that tone.


----------



## 95f150 (Oct 20, 2008)

cboutilier said:


> What do you want from it? My bandmate's Blues Deluxe is his right hand. He's built his sound and career on that tone.


Is his stock? I don’t care about the gain channel as I just use pedals on clean. On the clean channel it seems muffled almost too much bass. I played with the EQ on this thing turning down mids and bass and still seems too much to me. 

I’m not too sure of the year on this but I heard the new ones fender fixed some issues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

95f150 said:


> I played with the EQ on this thing turning down mids and bass and still seems too much to me.


You could spend some time modifying the tone stack to suit your taste...seems to be a common complaint online.



TSC


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

That's a tough one to answer. Getting the right speaker in an amp can make a huge difference, and a super easy, reversible mod. But you also could be chasing something that is never going to work for you.
Waiting for a good used speaker to come up can help. That way you can always sell the speaker without losing your shirt if it doesn't work out.
Mods can work too but you need to be set up for it and capable, especially with circuit board amps. Also, IMO if you decide to sell the amp some people are nervous of buying an amp that has been modified, even if they are good mods.
Sounds like your gut is telling you that this amp may not be the one for you!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

ampaholic said:


> That's a tough one to answer. Getting the right speaker in an amp can make a huge difference, and a super easy, reversible mod. But you also could be chasing something that is never going to work for you.
> Waiting for a good used speaker to come up can help. That way you can always sell the speaker without losing your shirt if it doesn't work out.
> Mods can work too but you need to be set up for it and capable, especially with circuit board amps. Also, IMO if you decide to sell the amp some people are nervous of buying an amp that has been modified, even if they are good mods.
> Sounds like your gut is telling you that this amp may not be the one for you!


+1 on a used speaker. Something I mention to my customers who are in the market for a speaker upgrade, is that what you hear as new is not what you'll hear after weeks/months of use. Brand new speaker's suspensions are stiff which often results in a brighter and sometimes harsher sound. Finding a good used (not abused) speaker will have had the benefit of a breaking in period.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

95f150 said:


> Is his stock? I don’t care about the gain channel as I just use pedals on clean. On the clean channel it seems muffled almost too much bass. I played with the EQ on this thing turning down mids and bass and still seems too much to me.
> 
> I’m not too sure of the year on this but I heard the new ones fender fixed some issues
> 
> ...


His is a stock, early MIA, example. You may be a candidate for the "twin mods", where they change the tonestack values to give them more of a BF style mid-scoop. 

Before ripping anything apart though, since you already use pedals, I'd be looking for a cheap EQ pedal to experiment with. When I jam at my neighbor's house I use his 5150 combo. I'm a Tele into a Twin guy, so I use a pedal to EQ it back into my wheelhouse.


----------

